# Horus Heresy 5th Anniversary



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Its official, the Horus Heresy has been running for five years, hell of an achievement and to commemorate it the next release of Black Library books has been bolstered with an extra novel.


http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/coming-soon/horus-rising-anniversary-edition.html


_Horus Rising_ Anniversary Edition, with a platinum cover rather then gold. Im definitely getting this, for the feeling of completeness. And an introduction by Dan Abnett to boot, very nice.


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

Best series of BL so far, its very good achievement.

Wont be getting Horus Rising though, i already own Collectors Edition of it.


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Great. A must have, for the collection. Now we wait for pre-order.

But that yellow dot on the front, will they keep that ? *shudders*


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Worst series ever created which is now generating sales purely on it's name and the need for people to find out about history which was intentionally left blank, poisoning existing excellent fluff.

Should've stopped at 4, if they even had to produce the series. Too many different styles, and a poor writer at that who'se proclaimed the best? No.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Disagree. I love the Horus Heresy series and cannot wait for every book that comes out. True the Great Crusade and Horus Heresy have always been my favourite period of time in the fluff but i still love the series for what it is. It's a time 40k can not be again, the time of the Primarchs, the Emperor, the Legions, the greatest civil war i've ever seen. Gaunts Ghosts may be my favourite series, but Horus Heresy is just behind.


----------



## Yllib Enaz (Jul 15, 2010)

Not keen on the platinum cover, plus it would look out of place in my all gold collection


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

I wish the one I owned was first edition, mine is like a 20th edition and is in crap condition, so I will be getting this. The only first edition's I own is Nemesis and onwards. Got in the series too late


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Gold edition:
- Battle for the Abyss
- Fallen Angels.
- A Thousand Sons-
- Nemesis.
- Prospero Burns.

Silver edition:
- Legion.
- Mechanicum
- Tales of the heresy!.

Rest is bronze edition!


----------



## Yllib Enaz (Jul 15, 2010)

forkmaster said:


> Gold edition:
> - Battle for the Abyss
> - Fallen Angels.
> - A Thousand Sons-
> ...


What about the first heretic? You can still get gold copies about the place of you look


----------



## radicallight (Sep 1, 2009)

5 years.. Really!?. Dear BL/GW. Finish the fucking series Before organising a self congratulating cluster hump.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Yeah but I can't see the series being finished for another 5 years, so it's a nice way to mark the half way point (or whatever).


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Worst series ever created which is now generating sales purely on it's name and the need for people to find out about history which was intentionally left blank, poisoning existing excellent fluff.
> 
> Should've stopped at 4, if they even had to produce the series. Too many different styles, and a poor writer at that who'se proclaimed the best? No.


I have absolutely no idea where to begin on this. So ill just say, you are wrong.



radicallight said:


> 5 years.. Really!?. Dear BL/GW. Finish the fucking series Before organising a self congratulating cluster hump.


Five years is a big achievement for any series be it book, tv or film. They have the right to celebrate, even if its just a re-printing run with a new cover and introduction.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

this is shite news.

1. whats so special about 5yrs of HH that we need a reprint of a novel we already have read/own. have a reprint when HH is finished not when its hardly even scratched the surface of the story.

2. whats so special that just because its got a lame forward from abnett that it deserves to be made a big deal over.

3. you know that this is just a space filler for a non written HH novel. maybe they having trouble getting enough writers to do both HH, 40k and WHF and keep things sewn together. 

4. just bad and a money maker on a novel thats already made plenty of money already. 

5. lame


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Unknown Primarch said:


> 3. you know that this is just a space filler for a non written HH novel. maybe they having trouble getting enough writers to do both HH, 40k and WHF and keep things sewn together.


Despite the fact the last HH novel came out this month?! Exactly how quickly do you expect them to churn out these novels?
Also the HH series is being published faster than nearly any other series I've ever heard of, and at the end of the day the authors they deem good enough to work on the HH series don't want to *just* be doing HH books.



Unknown Primarch said:


> 4. just bad and a money maker on a novel thats already made plenty of money already.


1. Stop whining
2. It's a good book
3. Not everyone owns this book and/or some would like to get a limited edition
4. do you complain about films or cds that have special editions released years after they originally came out?


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> Despite the fact the last HH novel came out this month?! Exactly how quickly do you expect them to churn out these novels?
> Also the HH series is being published faster than nearly any other series I've ever heard of, and at the end of the day the authors they deem good enough to work on the HH series don't want to *just* be doing HH books.
> 
> 
> ...


:goodpost:


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

Baron Spikey said:


> Despite the fact the last HH novel came out this month?! Exactly how quickly do you expect them to churn out these novels?
> Also the HH series is being published faster than nearly any other series I've ever heard of, and at the end of the day the authors they deem good enough to work on the HH series don't want to *just* be doing HH books.
> 
> 
> ...


well actually seeing as they have quite alot of decent authors id expect them to produce alot more books per year on the heresy than they do. seeing as they seem to want to flesh it out quite abit why do they produce about 3 per year. we dont just have to have novels from abnett and mcneil, the other authors ive read from BL dont quite good books so why not give someone else a certain area and let them roll with it.

1. no i wont stop whining as you put it, who are you to tell me my opinion is wrong. theres too much of this on this site at the minute. seems a certain few think what they say is gospel and anyone elses opinion is dirt.

2. yes it is a good book but like my point was, i would bet that this will be a filler and probably take up a spot of a original book and yet again we will go a long period between a new part of the story.

3. if people dont have it just go to the store and buy a current edition on it. simple. why make a special edition with just a extra foreword in it and we lose out on a new story.

4. well actually i dont buy cd's and stuff like that generally if i did i would find out first if one is coming out first and wait but this a novel not a blu ray. it just seems abit cheap for BL to bring this out. if you dont agree that fine but it is a obvious marketing ploy which sucks balls.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

March of Time said:


> :goodpost:


sycophant!


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Unknown Primarch said:


> well actually seeing as they have quite alot of decent authors id expect them to produce alot more books per year on the heresy than they do. seeing as they seem to want to flesh it out quite abit why do they produce about 3 per year. we dont just have to have novels from abnett and mcneil, the other authors ive read from BL dont quite good books so why not give someone else a certain area and let them roll with it.


3 a year is a lot! Name any other series that churns out books any where near that quick?

And obviously the powers that be at BL have decided that a lot of the other authors who submit work for BL aren't what they're looking for to contribute towards the HH series. I like Nathan Long and Chris Wraight, for example, but I don't think they'd do that well writing a Horus Heresy novel (though I might change my mind after reading Chris' Space Marine Battles book).

Why does the series have to start and be finished in a handful of years? Are you suffering from some terminal disease which means you won't be here in another 5 years or so time?



Unknown Primarch said:


> 1. no i wont stop whining as you put it, who are you to tell me my opinion is wrong. theres too much of this on this site at the minute. seems a certain few think what they say is gospel and anyone elses opinion is dirt.


Personally I do think most of the stuff you come out with is dodgy, at least fluff wise, but I wasn't criticing you holding an opinion- just that your opinion was an unnecessarily petulant one.



Unknown Primarch said:


> 2. yes it is a good book but like my point was, i would bet that this will be a filler and probably take up a spot of a original book and yet again we will go a long period between a new part of the story.


 It's just a book that's being released to commemorate the series so far, they don't have to release it and if they didn't we still wouldn't get another HH book in it's place.
Other than a foreword there is nothing new in this book, so the idea that it is claiming another book's 'spot' is bullshit- people haven't slaved for months over this, they haven't had to delay publications just to release a new printing of an old book.



Unknown Primarch said:


> 3. if people dont have it just go to the store and buy a current edition on it. simple. why make a special edition with just a extra foreword in it and we lose out on a new story.


Because people might want to read the foreword? They might want a copy that looks extra special, that not many other people have? We are not losing out on another book, where do you think up this stuff?



Unknown Primarch said:


> 4. well actually i dont buy cd's and stuff like that generally if i did i would find out first if one is coming out first and wait but this a novel not a blu ray. it just seems abit cheap for BL to bring this out. if you dont agree that fine but it is a obvious marketing ploy which sucks balls.


An obvious marketing ploy? From a publisher? Say it isn't so...


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

i think you missed my point. im not in a rush to get to the siege of terra, far from it. i think with the fleshing out they are doing then they need to release them alot quicker not to get to the end but to keep it flowing and not end up finishing in like 20-30 years. think about it, 5yrs and where are we in the plot? pretty much at the beginning still. they could have said it would be all done it 20 books but then that would miss a prime part of the 40k universe and just leave lots of questions unanswered.
i dont see this as a extension of 40k, i see it as its own stand alone thing. its not like ToL series, HH is so detailed and expands over a whole galaxy with a minimum of 20 different angles and opinions it can come from and each of those angles has multiple branches to write about and expand on. HH is massive and whichever way you look at it they are gonna have to speed it up or miss things out or 'the scouring' is never gonna get touched. if it doesnt then so be it if anyone wants it in our lifetime or even GW lifetime then things will need to move abit quicker.

not sure what you mean about my dodgy fluff, if you trying to imply something because i said i thought something was mentioned in TS then thats abit weak. link some examples but i dont educate people on fluff so cant see where you get that idea.

as for this edition we will have to wait and see if it takes a HH spot up. if it doesnt then ill eat my words quite gladly to be honest but i get a sense that it is a filler and i wanted to state so. nothing wrong with that, its a opinion. kind of like people saying the 2 dark angels HH novels were shit. thats certain peoples opinion even if its abit misguided. at the end the same people will probably like them once the full story comes about but at the minute they dont like it. fair play, lets wait and see then.

as for the ploy, well why not just produce something new like a new HH art book. we dont know what certain primarchs look like or certain other charcters. give us some pics that arent off a card game and get some of that sweet artwork we have seen on the cover of the books. why not make something better instead of a book thats already been out for a 5th ani special. makes sense and would actually command abit more cash if they need it so bad.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Unknown Primarch said:


> sycophant!


He has the right to give his opinion on a post, agreeing with it doesn't make him a sycophant.



Unknown Primarch said:


> i think you missed my point. im not in a rush to get to the siege of terra, far from it. i think with the fleshing out they are doing then they need to release them alot quicker not to get to the end but to keep it flowing and not end up finishing in like 20-30 years. think about it, 5yrs and where are we in the plot? pretty much at the beginning still. they could have said it would be all done it 20 books but then that would miss a prime part of the 40k universe and just leave lots of questions unanswered.
> i dont see this as a extension of 40k, i see it as its own stand alone thing. its not like ToL series, HH is so detailed and expands over a whole galaxy with a minimum of 20 different angles and opinions it can come from and each of those angles has multiple branches to write about and expand on. HH is massive and whichever way you look at it they are gonna have to speed it up or miss things out or 'the scouring' is never gonna get touched. if it doesnt then so be it if anyone wants it in our lifetime or even GW lifetime then things will need to move abit quicker.


The beginning?, are you mad?. We are very far into the Heresy, we've gotten through so many grand events like the Fall of Horus, the Burning of Prospero, the Eisenstein's escape, the Istvaan Massacre and many more. We are now entering the Age of Darkness, the uncharted territory that is the march towards Terra. And three books a year is quite acceptable, in fact its great. One of my favourite series is now relegated to only one release a year, utterly soul-crushing but I persevere.



Unknown Primarch said:


> as for this edition we will have to wait and see if it takes a HH spot up. if it doesnt then ill eat my words quite gladly to be honest but i get a sense that it is a filler and i wanted to state so. nothing wrong with that, its a opinion. kind of like people saying the 2 dark angels HH novels were shit. thats certain peoples opinion even if its abit misguided. at the end the same people will probably like them once the full story comes about but at the minute they dont like it. fair play, lets wait and see then.


Actually it does not, we knew that for quite a while. The three HH books this year have been confirmed, with _Age of Darkness_, _The Outcast Dead_ and _Deliverance Lost_. With the new anniversary edition thats four books this year, quite a good addition.



Unknown Primarch said:


> as for the ploy, well why not just produce something new like a new HH art book. we dont know what certain primarchs look like or certain other charcters. give us some pics that arent off a card game and get some of that sweet artwork we have seen on the cover of the books. why not make something better instead of a book thats already been out for a 5th ani special. makes sense and would actually command abit more cash if they need it so bad.


Perhaps we'll get that for the 10th anniversary, but Horus Heresy _Collected Visions_ has enough artwork for now, hordes of it in fact. And we will gain more artwork in time.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

well im sure it says on BL site that deliverence lost is out in 2012 so as it stands this new edition IS a filler. i dont count PB as one of this years because obviously it got delayed so really we only getting 2 HH novels in 2011. hence my point.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Actually in real release terms _Deliverance Lost_ will be available for pre-order in the last week of November 2011, and will be shipped in December 2011, so it is part of this year's schedule.

All BL releases come out a month before the website says, because BL is awesome like that.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

the official release date is 2012, dont try and skirt round that with some nonsense about when BL ship for preorder.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Unknown Primarch said:


> i think you missed my point. im not in a rush to get to the siege of terra, far from it. i think with the fleshing out they are doing then they need to release them alot quicker not to get to the end but to keep it flowing and not end up finishing in like 20-30 years. think about it, 5yrs and where are we in the plot? pretty much at the beginning still. they could have said it would be all done it 20 books but then that would miss a prime part of the 40k universe and just leave lots of questions unanswered.


_"Pretty much at the beginning still."_ - Lol.

Seriously no were not. We have covered all major established events apart from Calth (although the Calth war has been established in _Battle for the Abyss_, _The First Heretic_ and touched upon minorly in _Garro: Oath_), Chondax and the Siege of Terra itself (the rest being in the pipework currently, _Fear to Tread_ covering Signus Prime for example). 

Have you got a short memory? Because we have covered the fall of Horus, the fate of the Eisenstein, the fall of Fulgrim, Isstvan III, Isstvan V, Council of Nikaea, Burning of Prospero, fall of Mars, the fall of Lorgar and instigation of the entire heresy as well as numerous new plot arcs such as the events of _Legion_ and _Battle for the Abyss_. We have also began to explore the Age of Darkness in _Nemesis_. If anything we've already covered over half of the _Collected Visions_.



Unknown Primarch said:


> if it doesnt then so be it if anyone wants it in our lifetime or even GW lifetime then things will need to move abit quicker.


How long do you plan on living? 

Move a bit quicker? Seriously? Three novels a year (on average) is a massive success. Especially considering the coordination effort involved. Patience after all is a virtue they say.



Unknown Primarch said:


> as for this edition we will have to wait and see if it takes a HH spot up.


Again, are you serious? Why would a reprint take up a slot? All their doing is changing the publication band colour and adding a foreword, it's not like their publishing Abnett's memoirs.



Unknown Primarch said:


> the official release date is 2012, dont try and skirt round that with some nonsense about when BL ship for preorder.


I personally would class _Deliverance Lost_ as a 2012 release, as that is it's official release date. However for you to then claim you don't count _Prospero Burns_ as a 2011 release (because it was delayed) is laughable.

We are getting three HH novels this year: _Prospero Burns_, _Age of Darkness_, and _Outcast Dead_ (many of us will also have _Deliverance Lost_ this year as well, but I still count that as a 2012 release officially). As well as _Garro: Legion of One_, the anniversary edition of _Horus Rising_ and certain previous HH titles being released onto audio format. That is more HH than we can realistically ask for in a single year.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

are you serious? when i say pretty much at the beginning i mean i number of novels in the series. do you honestly believe the series will only be about 25-30 books long. yes i know alot of story has been done but i can imagine they have some ideas for stuff to add like they did with nemesis. this series is epic and probably not like anything out there as in what can be done with it and also the amount of content that it may involve so to say we are quite a way through it seem abit naive to me.

and what is wrong with counting PB as a 2010 or was it even supposed to be out at the end of 2009. it got delayed for along time thats for sure and it was just by sheer bad luck that it didnt come out until recently. so what is so laughable about saying PB isnt really a 2011 book?

for me HH is more than just a add on to 40k and could actually be its own entity in BL if they really wanted to flesh it out crazily so asking for abit more per year isnt out of the question. how much comes out per year for 40k or WHF? alot more than 3 novels and a couple of audio per year.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Unknown Primarch said:


> are you serious? when i say pretty much at the beginning i mean i number of novels in the series.


And therefore logically the amount of lore covered. 



Unknown Primarch said:


> do you honestly believe the series will only be about 25-30 books long. yes i know alot of story has been done but i can imagine they have some ideas for stuff to add like they did with nemesis. this series is epic and probably not like anything out there as in what can be done with it and also the amount of content that it may involve so to say we are quite a way through it seem abit naive to me.


30 novels seems like a realistic estimation in my view. It could quite easily be potentially more, but I don't think 30 is a laughable estimation at all.



Unknown Primarch said:


> so what is so laughable about saying PB isnt really a 2011 book?


Very simply because it is a 2011 book. When was it's official release date? January 2011. Simple really.



Unknown Primarch said:


> for me HH is more than just a add on to 40k and could actually be its own entity in BL if they really wanted to flesh it out crazily so asking for abit more per year isnt out of the question. how much comes out per year for 40k or WHF? alot more than 3 novels and a couple of audio per year.


That's because the Horus Heresy is one (albeit large) series, with a select few chosen authors coordinating and working on it.


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

Well I brought and read prospero burns before 2011 so it was a 2010 book to me 



Unknown Primarch said:


> for me HH is more than just a add on to 40k and could actually be its own entity in BL if they really wanted to flesh it out crazily so asking for abit more per year isnt out of the question. how much comes out per year for 40k or WHF? alot more than 3 novels and a couple of audio per year.


I have to agree with this... only because I want more heresy era books soon. Although I shouldn't complain as I am just starting to scratch the surface of the 41st so have plenty to read until the next book in the HH is out. But 5 months until the next heresy book is out is a bit mad, and considering its a short story compilation it really shouldn't take that long. But then again I am not an author so what do I know. But I still have the cream of 40k to read so am happy with that for now. 

And I do wonder how many books in the heresy they can do. As many as they want really, I mean Nemesis for example could have just been a 40k book with Abaddon instead of Horus. I am not slamming it I really enjoyed the book, but they could easily do 100 books set in the era of the great crusade and the heresy, hell even the unification wars and call it a horus heresy novel. 

I hope they do. People may disagree with me on this but the era of time that the series has covered so far has been fascinating, and they could really do anything they want with it. I don't care how far things may become removed from the actual heresy itself, as long as they make good books I will be happy.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

ill touch on one more thing then thats it. 30 books is way off when you think about. we have like 15 novels out to read now, another 3 annouched which leaves 12 to rap everything up. so all in all your saying 3 novels per year which makes 5 years to finish the heresy and have everything thats needed to be added crammed into those 12 unannouched books? how the hell is that gonna work. we have had nothing from a dozen or more legions then dont forget what maybe the emperor was doing, maybe abit more chaos thrown in or even eldar meddling. but then you have to revisit some legions because they had stories that happened during horus's attack on terra i.e. SW,DA, UM. then maybe some of what corax and vulkan did after istvaan. you have NLs going rogue and perturabo returning home and end up turning traitor too. 
you see where im going with this. so it quite possible goes to say 40-50 novels which could make it possibly 15 years to complete the story at this 3 per year pace. and by that time the writers could leave, die, lose track of the whole plot. GW could fold due to economics, abit over the top but you get the idea. 

so my point is to finish the series in a reasonable time they need to maybe produce 1 or more novels per year to keep things running smoothly but not making it rushed and poor quality at the same time.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Sorry but i have gone from huge fan to really disappointed, i started reading the series because i wanted to read a detailed account of Horus's rise and fall and the siege of terra and his defeat. I never would have started reading the books if i had known from the start that the books would include almost everything else that was going on before,during and likely afterwards for everybloodyone else in the universe as well.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> Sorry but i have gone from huge fan to really disappointed, i started reading the series because i wanted to read a detailed account of Horus's rise and fall and the siege of terra and his defeat. I never would have started reading the books if i had known from the start that the books would include almost everything else that was going on before,during and likely afterwards for everybloodyone else in the universe as well.


i agree and i hate when people say things like because its impossible or hard to write things from a primarchs position or the emperors position etc etc etc. surely they are good enough writers to come up with a good angle for these things and from what ive seen of the primarchs they do seem well written with maybe some of the dialogue that was written for russ at times in PB. it sounded like someone from a period drama at times but in general it was ok. overall more main characters and less of these human ones and things should get back on track then.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> Sorry but i have gone from huge fan to really disappointed, i started reading the series because i wanted to read a detailed account of Horus's rise and fall and the siege of terra and his defeat. I never would have started reading the books if i had known from the start that the books would include almost everything else that was going on before,during and likely afterwards for everybloodyone else in the universe as well.


So you didn't want to read about the Heresy, just about how Horus fell and then skip straight to the final battle.

Question- do you just watch _Star Wars New Hope_ up until Luke leaves with Obi-wan and then skip straight to the last half hour of _Return of the Jedi_?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> So you didn't want to read about the Heresy, just about how Horus fell and then skip straight to the final battle.
> 
> Question- do you just watch _Star Wars New Hope_ up until Luke leaves with Obi-wan and then skip straight to the last half hour of _Return of the Jedi_?


Yes, I do skip all the way there... Or actually, fuck no...

I have been only a few years in the hobby, and I never got my hands on Horus Rising before, and that has kept me back from the series, as I want to start from the very start... Really happy about this, and I am eager to pre-order that book! :yahoo:


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> So you didn't want to read about the Heresy, just about how Horus fell and then skip straight to the final battle.
> 
> Question- do you just watch _Star Wars New Hope_ up until Luke leaves with Obi-wan and then skip straight to the last half hour of _Return of the Jedi_?


I agree with the Baron, the Heresy is about far far more then just Horus being duped by Chaos and mortally wounding the Emperor and getting killed in the process in his ultimate failure. Its about the tumultuous relationship between the Emperor and his sons, the lies that were necessary for the Imperium to prosper and to keep man safe, the first hints for man that gods do indeed exist, the revelations of truths that should never be heard, the birth of the Chaos Astartes and the death of hope and man's future in both the quick death and the slow decay that has created the Imperium of Man in the 41st millennium.


----------



## Flayed 0ne (Aug 29, 2010)

the Heresy ~IS~ Epic...even though you already know the "outcome" before you even start reading the novels, its all emcompassing scope touches all Legions and every aspect of the Imperium of Man...not ~just~ Horus and the Legions who followed him...armed with this foreknowlage you can literaly pick the series up at any point and find your way through just fine...whether it be Horus Rising or Fulgrim....The First Heretic or Mechanicum...wherever you start, many books cover more than one "specific" time frame of the Heresy, indeed the Heresy doesnt "start" at the instant Horus betrays either...its much more involved than that....reading the series "in order" thus becomes relative only to the date the book was published...

...its brilliant really...the Horus Heresy has been portrayed in such a way as to allow many diffrent authors to give many diffrent flavors and points of view from many diffrent time frames...all relavent...all meaningful...what you end up with is a series with such lush and intricate character development and a tale told so completely that it rivals any in sci-fi/fantasy history...theres something for everyone in this series...even if you dont start from the "begining"...

...they will finish it someday...but i hope not too soon...there is yet more ground to cover...more in the "story" of it all to bring forth and create an even more intimate understanding of just how this period of History effected the past and ~still~ effects the future...

..the very ethic by which all the writers collaberate and meet to discuss the aspects of the Heresy and its continuity is unique and rewarding for fans as there ~is~ a method to thier madness...all in the project are dedicated to giving the fans the most epic and involved tale that they can collectively muster...you really couldnt ask for more...


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Yllib Enaz said:


> What about the first heretic? You can still get gold copies about the place of you look


Oh I knew I had forgotten to write down one book there! Oh no its gold as well. 



Baron Spikey said:


> So you didn't want to read about the Heresy, just about how Horus fell and then skip straight to the final battle.
> 
> Question- do you just watch _Star Wars New Hope_ up until Luke leaves with Obi-wan and then skip straight to the last half hour of _Return of the Jedi_?


Nah, I at least watch the Death Star and Hoth-battles, the rest I skip over. :biggrin: Jk jk.

My personal opinion, I have no problem with them publishing up to 30 books, just more for me to read. Sure Im really anxious about the battle of Terra, but as said it can wait. But what I want to see more on is things you dont get to see in the 40k universe, meaning huge ass-armies and fleets, Leiones Astartes and not Adeptus Astartes, Primarchs, Emperor alive (but when I say this, at a distance and not to much but a cameo once in a while) and so on.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I don`t know what some people seem to be whining about, I think it`s a great series. 

I look forward to reading how it ends, and finally finding out what happens to the Emperor and that Horus guy. :good: 


In case you`re extremely dense, that was a joke.


----------

